# Jinxy (loads! sorry lol)



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the ones of him sleeping lol!!

This is one of him now, and not long when we got him, i can not believe the difference already!
















I can not get over the difference! we got him when he was 9wks old, and that is only 5wks!.

xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

O excuse the yucky window, i never manage to keep them clean with mucky finger prints etc with the girls lol!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww! Love getting my fix of jinxy picturesxx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

he's soooo cute!! (and he loves the camera too by the look of it  )


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's so cute and growing up so quickly :001_wub:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, great pics xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont be sorry about piccys onn here... we all love them...

And you are proud of him...


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

He is a proper handsome lad!!!

Are u still considering getting him a friend Elaine?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i am proud of him, he is just so patient with the kids xx



> mollyismyworld
> He is a proper handsome lad!!!
> 
> Are u still considering getting him a friend Elaine?


I would love to get him a friend! money is needing to improve a bit better first though. 
Hubby and i were talking and we can not decide weather to get a rescue cat, or try and get a puppy! i have contacted the local cat protection about it (more a general query than asking for seeing a cat now)
We love dogs so much!, but hope to decide soon, we would love a little westie or jack russell, but we do hope to own one at one point in our lives.

god i am rambling lol!!

Thanks again everyone
xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

aaaw look at him  he is so CUTE!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwwwww he's gorgeous :001_tt1: but i'm biased I LOVE BLACK CATS !!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks WittyKitty and Midnight 

Midnight, when is it you get your new addition? 

x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Thanks WittyKitty and Midnight
> 
> Midnight, when is it you get your new addition?
> 
> x


He's coming to live with us on sat 30th may 
i still haven't got a black cat name for him yet it could possibly be "Jet" what do you think ?  x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Jet is lovely!, we did consider that name to. There are lots of nice names, but it is just choosing the right one eh lol!

Hope the 30th is here before you know it. Hope he settles in just lovely


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww thanks x Sooooooooooooooo Jet is is then ! :thumbup: x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww lovely
Will be nice to have a name in mind now for him


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Thanks everyone, i am proud of him, he is just so patient with the kids xx
> 
> I would love to get him a friend! money is needing to improve a bit better first though.
> Hubby and i were talking and we can not decide weather to get a rescue cat, or try and get a puppy! i have contacted the local cat protection about it (more a general query than asking for seeing a cat now)
> ...


Hope u get a little westie!!!

You can join the westie social group...the owners are all so lovely....and you being in Scotland, it should be easy to find a good breeder! xx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww blesss him hes lush


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awe he look soooooooo much like my youngest cat norman


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone 



mollyismyworld said:


> Hope u get a little westie!!!
> 
> You can join the westie social group...the owners are all so lovely....and you being in Scotland, it should be easy to find a good breeder! xx


I would love one, i will be sure to join when we get one. Thanks for letting me know about the Westie social group 

xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG! I have pictures of Thomas at that age looking the exact spit of Jinxy!

One very handsome chap!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> OMG! I have pictures of Thomas at that age looking the exact spit of Jinxy!
> 
> One very handsome chap!


Aww lol! lovely to see it brought back some memories of Thomas at this stage. Amazing how alike they can be eh  all gorgeous


----------

